# Did one for the bay fisherpeople



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now one for the offshore guys.
Any fish you want here:









Your boat here. I need to make the boat picture bigger.









This is just to show what other fish are available. Only one fish is enough.









I can put any fish picture or any boat picture on these.

The wood on the ends is Teak and the white is resin like in fiberglass that a boat is made from and the chrome is supposed to represent stainless steel.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - I really like those.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

VERY nice !!!!

How about PMing me with a quote for one with the old Tortuga on it. I'm too danged lazy (and imcompetent) to try that myself...and it would be nice to have a souvenier of the old girl.. Never mind the 'fish'...never caught enough on her to amount to much noways...:redface:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> VERY nice !!!!
> 
> How about PMing me with a quote for one with the old Tortuga on it. I'm too danged lazy (and imcompetent) to try that myself...and it would be nice to have a souvenier of the old girl.. Never mind the 'fish'...never caught enough on her to amount to much noways...:redface:


Which style pen Jim? Polaris or Diplomat?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like you're on something, like those.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Either would be fine with me, Bobby. I've made several Polaris pens...but never heard of the Diplomat until you mentioned it here.. Looked it up and they look very similar to me... Your choice...mebbe we can work a swap...

thanks...jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Almost done with it Jim. I will post a picture when I finish it. Oh by the way you are getting a polaris pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

REALLY lookin forward to see what you come up with, Bobby...


Muchas, muchas gracias... just put it on my 'account':biggrin:


Keep an eye on the P O Box...got a feeling a swap might be headed south to add to your 'collection'.... Any requests ???? :question:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok its finished. This pen for some reason gave me fits. I had to redo it several times. I am still not completely satisfied with finish on it. But I ran out of sweat in that hot shop to do it another time. Now I will try to take a picture of it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!.. Looks 'perfecto' to me, Amigo...and 'personalized' to boot !!!!!

Hope it's 'heavy-duty' cuz it's shore gonna get a lot of 'showing-off'....

Thank you so much, Bobby. Can't wait to get my paws on it....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Ok its finished. This pen for some reason gave me fits. I had to redo it several times. I am still not completely satisfied with finish on it. But I ran out of sweat in that hot shop to do it another time. Now I will try to take a picture of it.


*That is sharp Bobby! I know Tortuga will treasure that.
RT*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Pen is in the mail Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Pen is in the mail Jim.


Gracias, Roberto... got a little 'swap' package headed south for you and Barbara if the creek dont rise...

REALLY lookin forward to seeing your 'craftsmanship'..and my 'hierloom'...:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Gracias, Roberto... got a little 'swap' package headed south for you and Barbara if the creek dont rise...
> 
> REALLY lookin forward to seeing your 'craftsmanship'..and my 'hierloom'...:biggrin:


Got the package today Jim. Love it. Barbara said she owes you a hug.


----------

